# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Τροποποίηση κλουβιών για το χειμώνα

## Harisagr

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα. Ο χειμώνας πλησιάζει και το κρύο σιγά σιγά αυξάνεται. Θα ηθελα να προτείνω και να μοιραστώ μαζί σας τις ιδέες μου για την προστασία των κλουβιών των φτερωτών μας φίλων. Ολοι μας λίγο πολύ ξερουμε τι να κάνουμε αλλα πιστεύω πως υπάρχουν και περιπτώσεις (σαν και τη δικιά μου) που δεν ειναι δυνατο να μεταφερθούν τα κλουβιά σε εσωτερικό χώρο.... Και μπαίνω στο θέμα.

Το μεγαλύτερο μου καναρίνι που το εχω δυο χρόνια εβγαλε δύο πολύ κρύους χειμώνες σε εξωτερικό χωρο (βεράντα κλεισμένη με ανυλον τριγύρω) Φέτος όμως δεν θα ξεχειμωνιάει εκεί. Ο λόγος είναι η τοποθέτηση κλιματιστικού στην βεράντα κατι που δεν μου επιτρέπει να αφησω το κλουβί στη παλιά του θέση. Συν τοις άλλοις απόκτησα άλλα δύο καναρίνια και ο παλιός παρεξηγήθηκε και οταν ειναι κοντά τους δεν κελαηδάει. Τώρα που ειναι μακριά χαλάει κόσμο. Το κλουβί τοποθετήθηκε σε άλλη βεράντα με νότιο προσανατολισμό που έχει τεντα και αποτρέπονται τα ρεύματα αέρα.

Για επιπλέον όμως προστασία σκέφτομαι να κόψω κομμάτια λεπτού πλέξιγκλας 3χιλ. και να το τοποθετήσω στις πλευρές του κλουβιού. Επίσης σκέφτομαι και να βάλω νάυλον στην οροφή του. Θα έχει δυο παράθυρα απο τα πλάγια και την μπροστινή πλευρά νοιχτή. Σύντομα θα προσθέσω και φωτό με την πορεία των εργασιών....

----------


## panos70

Δειξε μας φωτογραφια Χαρη ,οτι και να κανεις να προσεξεις να μην εχει ρευματα αερα και απευθειας εκθεση στον παγωμενο αερα

----------


## Giwrgos13

Βαλε φωτο.. :Happy:

----------


## Harisagr

Θα ανεβασω συντομα φωτό με ένα πρόχειρο σχέδιο που σκέφτηκα πριν προχωρήσω στην τελική κατασκευή

----------


## ninos

Δες *εδω* τι έχει κάνει ένας φίλος

----------


## Harisagr

> Δες *εδω* τι έχει κάνει ένας φίλος


Το είχα δει το θέμα. Απλά πιστεύω οτι αυτό είναι πολύ ακριβό λόγω υλικού. Αλλα σαν λύση ειναι σούπερ.

----------


## Harisagr

Λοιπόν παραείναι πρόχειρο το σχέδιο αλλά νομίζω ειναι κατατοπιστικό. Προσπάθησα να το σχεδιάσω πάνω σε ήδη υπάρχουσα φωτό (η οποία και αυτή είναι λίγο σκοτεινή)

Εχουμε και λέμε

Η μπροστινή όψη που θα είναι ανοιχτή και θα σκεπάσω την οροφή με λεπτό νάυλον. Η οροφή κάνει καμάρα και φαίνεται η μισή.



Και η πλαϊνή όψη. Το μαύρο πλαίσιο θα είναι το κομμάτι πλέξιγκλας το οποία θα δεσω στα κάγκελα με μικρά δεματικά και στις δύο πλευρές. Πάνω στην καμάρα φαίνεται το πάραθυρο που θα έχει και από τις δύο πλευρές.



Τα κομμάτια θα είναι 22χ27 εκ. και πάχος 3χιλ. Το κόστος το υπολογίζω στα 5-6 ευρώ.

----------


## lagreco69

Μια χαρα!! ειναι η ιδεα σου Χαρη.  :winky:

----------


## Harisagr

Ευχαριστώ. Ελπίζω να δουλέψει και όσο αποτελεσματικά το φαντάζομαι...

----------


## gianniskilkis

Χάρη δεν έχεις εκεί κανένα τεντά να σου κάνει ένα προφυλακτικό από χοντρό νάυλον , να μπαίνει σαν κουκούλα ,μερικές τρύπες και είσαι Ο.Κ ...

----------


## Harisagr

Νομίζω πως θα ειναι υπερβολικό. Τις μερες με ηλιοφάνεια ακομα και να εχει κρύο η βεραντα που εχει τετοιο ναυλον ζεσταινεται αρκετά. Πόσο μάλλον το κλουβί.

----------


## Harisagr

Το πρώτο στάδιο της μετατροπής τελείωσε. Αν χρειστεί σε πιο χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες θα μπει και το νάυλον. Αγόρασα μια πλάκα πλεξιγκλας 50χ50 3χιλ. και χρησιμοποίησα τη μισή. Κόστος 5,50 ευρω.

----------


## Nikolakas

Μια καλή λύση , ίσως , είναι και το διαφανες χοντρό ναυλον που χρησιμοποιούν οι τενταδες για τα διαφανή παραπετασματα και τις τέντες. Σίγουρα πιο φθηνό και εύχρηστο απο το πλεξιγκλας

----------


## Harisagr

Ρωτησα σε ενα δικο μου και το κοστος δεν εχει διαφορα. Μπορει να ειναι και μεγαλυτερο λόγω του ότι δεν συνφέρει να το κόψει σε μικρό κομμάτι. Σίγουρα πιο εύχρηστο το νάυλον αλλά το πλεξιγκλας ειναι πιο ανθεκτικό.

----------


## Harisagr

> Ρωτησα σε ενα δικο μου και το κοστος δεν εχει διαφορα. Μπορει να ειναι και μεγαλυτερο λόγω του ότι δεν συνφέρει να το κόψει σε μικρό κομμάτι. Σίγουρα πιο εύχρηστο το νάυλον αλλά το πλεξιγκλας ειναι πιο ανθεκτικό.


Μολις μου εδωσε και τιμή για τα δύο κομμάτια. Διαστασεις 25χ25 χ2 κομματια=9 ευρω

----------


## Harisagr

Τα κρυα πιασανε για τα καλα στη Λάρισα. Αυτη τη στιγμη εχει εξω 1 βαθμο. Τα πουλακια ειναι μια χαρα. Αυξησα και λιγο την ποσοτητα τροφης για να εχει επαρκεια. Αυριο θα προσθεσω και ενα κομματι ναυλον στο παραπανω κλουβι το οποιο θα το ριχνω μονο τις βραδυνες και πρωτες πρωινες ωρες. Για τα υπολοιπα δυο δεν εχουνε ακομα θεμα. Αλλα αν χρειαστει ειμαι προετοιμασμενος για επεμβαση.

----------


## Gardelius

Χάρη, οπωσδήποτε φωτό ,....καλη συνεχεια!!!!!!  :Cool0037:

----------


## Harisagr

Να λοιπον και οι φωτογραφίες.

Το κλουβί του φανετοκάναρου στην ανοιχτή εκδοχή του. Παντα ομως με κλειστα τα πλαινά με πλεξιγκλας.



Και η κλειστη εκδοχή για τα πολλά κρυα και ιδιαιτερα τα βραδυα εως τις πρωτες πρωινες ωρες. Το ναυλον μαζευεται πανευκολα ρολο και μενει πανω στο κλουβι χωρις να το ανεβοκατεβαζω καθε τρεις και λιγο.







Και ο καινουργιος χωρος στην κλειστη βεράντα με τα δυο μου καναρινια. Αυτα δεν εχουν θεμα αλλα αν χρειαστει θα κανω κι εδω κατι αναλογο για τις βραδυνες ωρες. Το χωρισμα που βλέπεται ειναι προχειρο. Θα γινει ενα πιο μονιμο απο ενα κομματι ξυλο. Τα κλιματιστικα που βλεπεται δεν χρησιμοποιουνται το χειμωνα.

----------


## ninos

Χάρη πολύ όμορφα τα πουλάκια σου και περιποημένα. 2 παρατηρήσεις έχω να σου γράψω, πάντα με καλή διάθεση. Το κλουβάκι στα αριστερά δεν είναι και το καταλληλότερο για το πουλάκι λόγο σχήματος.  Το πρώτο πουλάκι που το έχεις στην ανοιχτή βεράντα με τα plexyglass, δεν θα φεύγει το ναύλον με τον αέρα ; Επίσης το κλουβάκι, το έχεις πιάσει απο πάνω απλά με ένα γάντζο ; Μήπως υπάρξει πρόβλημα με κάποιο δυνατό άνεμο σκέφτομαι

----------


## Gardelius

Φιλε!!!!! Πολυ καλαα!!!!! ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!!!!   ::

----------


## Harisagr

> Χάρη πολύ όμορφα τα πουλάκια σου και περιποημένα. 2 παρατηρήσεις έχω να σου γράψω, πάντα με καλή διάθεση. Το κλουβάκι στα αριστερά δεν είναι και το καταλληλότερο για το πουλάκι λόγο σχήματος.  Το πρώτο πουλάκι που το έχεις στην ανοιχτή βεράντα με τα plexyglass, δεν θα φεύγει το ναύλον με τον αέρα ; Επίσης το κλουβάκι, το έχεις πιάσει απο πάνω απλά με ένα γάντζο ; Μήπως υπάρξει πρόβλημα με κάποιο δυνατό άνεμο σκέφτομαι


Καλοδεχουμενες ολες οι παρατηρησεις!!!

Για το κλουβι το γνωριζω και εχω να πω οτι αυτο ειναι το προσωρινο του. Ητανε με οπτικο χωρισμα στη ζευγαρωστρα αλλα το εβγαλα διοτι εμφανισε κατι το αλλο καναρινι στο ποδι του *(Το καναρίνι μου έβγαλε κάτι στο πόδι).*Δεν υπαρχει θεμα με τον αερα. Παρατηρησε οτι στη φωτο που ειναι ανοιχτο το ναυλον στο τελειωμα του κατω εχει ενα κομματι ξυλο γι αυτο το λογο. Το ναυλον στην ουσια ηταν μια σακουλα και το ξυλο το εριξα απλα μεσα προς την κλειστη του μερια.

Ο γαντζος ειναι σφηνωμενος μεσα στο καλυμμα του σωληνα και στον τοιχο. Εκει ακριβως ειναι και η βαση στηριξης του σωληνα που το επλεξα και το εμπλεξα. Για να καταλαβεις και να θελω να βγει δεν βγαινει με τιποτα!!!

----------


## manos 9

πολυ ωραια η ιδεα σου κατι παρομοιο σκεφτομαι και εγω.

----------

